# Aces'N'Eights Vs. Mademan



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

This is going to be a year long 3 build,friendly keep us motivated build off.This build off is for a show that is really the only one around us.There is no real rules to this build off.Build what you want how you want.Post progress at least once a week.The time line for this build off is:
Start Date:June 1,2011
End Date: Midnight Good Friday 2012.
We agreed on a goal of a possible 3 builds for this show but if we don't finish all 3 builds so what.




Here's my 3 that I'm going to attempt to complete.
1."Dead Mans Hand"









2."Layd Out"









3."Trouble Maker"








I've started cutting the styrene for the frame so I should have it layd out later tonight of sometime tomorrow.I'm not sure what Mike has chose to build but he'll post them up when he gets the chance.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

What kit is Layd Out.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

MKD904 said:


> What kit is Layd Out.


Layd Out is the AMT/ERTL 1972 Chevy.Its was re-issued a few years ago in the Boyd Coddington line of kits.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

So far ive got 

#1. SS427








#2. Monte LS









and I havent figured out a third.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

good projects :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be cheking the pogress


----------



## b_moneystyles (Feb 24, 2003)

is that the jevries LS front clip?


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

OFDatTX said:


> good projects :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ill be cheking the pogress


hell yes it is!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Here is my first progress report.Got the frame started."Zed" the front.Going to start on the rear section tomorrow.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

got the Building area all cleaned up and organized so I can get building!

















Im gona but a bit of work in on the SS427 this afternoon


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hopefully my parts from Rick show up soon so I can start on the motor aswell.But then again I'm also waiting on parts from Brian and Gil aswell.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Started on the 427, got a bit done engine wise.


























planning out my interior


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin good Mike.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

x2 lookin bad ass Mike! :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

All good up in here!!  I'd like to put that 427 in my Saturn! Lmao!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Most of my parts showed up today.Just waiting on airbags and rear diff centre sections.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> This is going to be a year long 3 build,friendly keep us motivated build off.This build off is for a show that is really the only one around us.There is no real rules to this build off.Build what you want how you want.Post progress at least once a week.The time line for this build off is:
> Start Date:June 1,2011
> End Date: Midnight Good Friday 2012.
> We agreed on a goal of a possible 3 builds for this show but if we don't finish all 3 builds so what.
> ...



If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the name for the Regal?

Just askin cause that's the name of my boy Wooch's (Run N Late) Regal...

Can't wait to see how these turn out! :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Detroit 6 ACE said:


> If you don't mind me asking, where did you get the name for the Regal?
> 
> Just askin cause that's the name of my boy Wooch's (Run N Late) Regal...
> 
> Can't wait to see how these turn out! :thumbsup:


Wow!Really?I just thought it would be a cool name for a build.Plus I thought it suited the car.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

Damn shits looking good up in here.. im starting on your mold today jeremy..should be pouring by later tonight.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

SlammdSonoma said:


> Damn shits looking good up in here.. im starting on your mold today jeremy..should be pouring by later tonight.


Thanx again Brian.Let me know when they ship.


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Wow!Really?I just thought it would be a cool name for a build.Plus I thought it suited the car.


Yezzir... This was his buildup... http://www.layitlow.com/forums/showthread.php/206029-Wooch's-Build-Up

I'll be watchin the builds!


----------



## chevyguy97 (Sep 16, 2009)

nice to see you guys building some trucks for this, can't wait to see ya'll finish them. good luck guys.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well I'm not 100% happy with my frame so it's going to get revamped.Plus I went and did some research on what builders of these truck were doing frame wise.I should have pics in a couple days.That is once I'm on days off.I'm sure Mike is still up north in camp so he will post when he gets back.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Well I'm not 100% happy with my frame so it's going to get revamped.Plus I went and did some research on what builders of these truck were doing frame wise.I should have pics in a couple days.That is once I'm on days off.I'm sure Mike is still up north in camp so he will post when he gets back.


Yeah, I'm up in camp til tonight! Its FLYDAY!! Got my new airbrushes in the mail the day I left for work, so I'm gonna try to get some paint figured out for the LS


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Well days off started 2 days ago and are half over now.But I got my frame built.
























Here is the frame under the truck.








I can't start rear set-up yet because of stupid canada post going on strike so parts aren't here yet.So I might start on the 502 today so I can get the motor mounts done.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Painted the 502 today.I also sprayed a test hood.I'll post pics tomorrow.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im stuck in camp. Ill be home monday. i plan to work on the 427SS frame etc.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm goint to start building the front control arms this week.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

This is just a test hood that I shot to plan out the paint on "Deadmans Hand".








The truck is going to be the metal cast red with the gel-penned skulls underneath.These skulls are just quickly drawn.The real paint job will have better planned out skulls.
Heres a shot of the 502.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Man that reds gonna look sweet and nice idea with the skulls I like that


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> Man that reds gonna look sweet and nice idea with the skulls I like that


Thanx bro I appreciate that.
Finally got some bench time.Packing and getting ready to move is taking up a lot of build time.Got my upper control arms done.








This pic just shows the 502 mocked up in place.I still need to build the front x-member so I can plan out the lower control arms.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Hey Mike where you at?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Hey Mike where you at?


I'm still waiting on styrine to come in so I can work on my frame, and I'm waiting on a fresh monte kit..... Postal strike had me by the bag


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

So.......did you guys stall....? I was excited to see the end results too cause it was looking so good.... :dunno::inout::biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Nah, were still workin on em.... I'm just really busy with work, I work 18 hours from home and I'm gone 1-2 weeks at a time.

And I'm waiting on supplies still too.I should have an update this week.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I feel ya on the supply thing. I have a couple of models that are on back burner cause I'm waiting on supplies. Killer work though!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Like Mike said we're working on them.I'm in the middle of packing to move to a new house.But I'll have pics this week aswell.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

finnaly got a few minutes to work on my 427SS, just got out of the hospital, so hopefully ill get some done this week. Decided to go with a shortbox dually 







i still need to cut out the box , build a frame andd lay it out
full metal 427


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

Mademan, looking real good bro, just my opinion though, ditch the wheels. Don't get me wrong, they look sweet on the dually, but EVERYONE has those under their dually, ya dig? Either way, its still looking good, specially with that cowl.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I also got the fitment pretty muchperfect on the LS using a Jevries Clip; and mounted it>


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

I gotta ask, what's with changing the front of the ls? I'm new to the lowriding scene, and I've seen a lot of people do that with their models, just wondering


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Got bored!.... also recieved my CNC aluminum valve covers for the project


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

rollin yota28 said:


> I gotta ask, what's with changing the front of the ls? I'm new to the lowriding scene, and I've seen a lot of people do that with their models, just wondering


Converting an 86 SS Monte to a Luxury Sport makes the car more traditional for a lowrider.... Most SS Montes of that year you see are usually for the muscle car guys and the collector alike.... as well as the donk guys getting their hands on them....


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

oh, thanks for the update James :thumbsup: yeah that makes sense, with the ss front looking a little more muscle than lowrider


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

sorry for the interruption, carry on with the build off fellas!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

started Jambing it..... I think im on the right path, im going off several reference pics.


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

that looks really man, to me youre on the right track!


----------



## rollin yota28 (Jun 26, 2011)

*really good


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Lookin' sik Mike.Like I said give a week or so and I'll be back at the bench with deadman.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

reworkin the interior, LS style


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

I think im almost done spending time on the trunk jamb.... pretty close to 1:1, im happy with it, still needs a tiny bit of sanding, and filling (bumper-panel etc)


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

nice work on that trunk jamb. :thumbsup: diggin the aluminum parts too man, those are gonna set it off


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

mademan said:


> I think im almost done spending time on the trunk jamb.... pretty close to 1:1, im happy with it, still needs a tiny bit of sanding, and filling (bumper-panel etc)


:wow: Gawd Damn!! So realistic it's wild! Nice work bro! What kit did the bench seat come out of?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Scur-rape-init said:


> :wow: Gawd Damn!! So realistic it's wild! Nice work bro! What kit did the bench seat come out of?


Caprice Taxi *(thanks to MINI for the tip)


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Looks killer Mike.Can't wait to get my bench set-up at the new house so I can build again.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice top-quality work goin' on up in here!! I like the trunk jamb in the LS.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

quick mock up to see how it looks.
the cnc machined valve covers are not a right fit for this motor


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

corrected the seat, and did some test fitting.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

mademan said:


> corrected the seat, and did some test fitting.



Dope like Coca~Cola in 1910!!


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

Made this car is gonna weigh a ton when its done with all that billet aluminium in it! :roflmao: But it's lookin bad ass...... Jer, you need to hurry and build your bench! We want some pics FOO!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

Those pumps are sick mikey!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay got the bench set-up.I'll have updates on Layd Out tomorrow,cuz Deadmans frame pissed me off and its back in the box.Mike the monte is lookin'sok bro.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Okay heres what I got done in the last couple days.I built a whole new frame.Now the start building the links for the 6-link.








Hopefully I can get them built in the next few days so I can Catch up to Mike progress wise.


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

:wow: Nice frame!


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice work!!


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

shit just got real son.....


















chrome-tech did a great job, turn around was about 7 weeks but i wasnt in any hurry.

Now waiting for my paint to arrive


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That is going to be sik Mike.Looks like I need to light a fire under my ass and get back to building here soon.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow I haven't touch this build or posted in this thread in a long ass time.Then again neither has Made.But I finally got inspired to put some bench time in.Here's a catch-up to where I am now.








































Here is what I accomplished today.
































This last pic alone gets me super motivated for this build.








I'll post more in a couple days.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Nice to see this thread is still going.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx Tonio.I was in a building slump the last few months but I'm back at it now.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Cool; I look forward to great things from this thread. :thumbsup:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

hey I havent touched anything in months, been super bogged down with work, and 1:1 rides..... plus every week that ive been home from work has been too cold to paint


----------



## avidinha (Jan 15, 2011)

I like those air bags, they're the most accurate looking ones I've seen, what did you use to make them?


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Hey mademan who did ur plating?
Hey ace who makes the red color u choose for dead man


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

avidinha said:


> I like those air bags, they're the most accurate looking ones I've seen, what did you use to make them?


I didn't make them.I got them from Rollinolskool.Hit him up on here.He might be still sellin them.


----------



## KOOL-AID23 (May 1, 2010)

Updates?


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

KOOL-AID23 said:


> Updates?


x2.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm slowly making progress.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

This is wonderbread. Nice work jeremy


----------



## dig_derange (Nov 26, 2003)

Incredible work fellas!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

This is looking badass bro.


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

Great work ace! Looks bad ass!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I apreciate it.


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Yeah, I'm takin' notes!! Badass buildin' goin' on!! :h5:


----------



## 502Regal (Apr 16, 2003)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> I'm slowly making progress.


Very nice! Love the optimas! Scratchbuilt always looks best!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate that.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Got my clear bedfloor almost done.
















I just need to build the wheeltubs and some bedmount to attach the bed to the frame.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

man great work your putting in..... I doubt ill get anything done, im up in the sands for anothe 21 days, then of for 7 and probly another 21 days up here.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

mademan said:


> man great work your putting in..... I doubt ill get anything done, im up in the sands for anothe 21 days, then of for 7 and probly another 21 days up here.


Wow,really?I thought they had you doin 7 in 7 out.When did they switch your schedule?


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

yeah im still on 7/7 but overtime is crazy, we had another fire and trhe plant is on shutdown


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Wasn't liking the clear floor.So I started to revamp the bed more towards my vision of this build.
























I still need to add more sheet styrene to the front and rear sections of the bed.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks real good Jeremy!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx James.


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

looks better now i thought it was too shallow with the clear floor and the tubs would have been tiny lol


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Aces'N'Eights said:


> Wasn't liking the clear floor.So I started to revamp the bed more towards my vision of this build.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dope as a mofo.


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanx fellas I appreciate it.


----------



## chris g (Jan 26, 2009)

work is basdass where did u find that 80's shortbed i been lookin for a replica of my truck? diggin the frame


----------



## BIGG $TAN 870 (Oct 21, 2011)

You're the real deal bro! See you're bigg on Scale Dreams parts & accessories like myself also!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

chris g said:


> work is basdass where did u find that 80's shortbed i been lookin for a replica of my truck? diggin the frame


AMT came out with 1984 a few years ago as a re-release.You can probably find one on E-bay.


----------

